# NVidia GT710



## fraz (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi,

I've heard from one or two people that Nvidia GT 710 has a delay problem with audio - Is this still a problem and how serious is it? - I do have one or two of these cards for discreet GPU use when iGPU is not available such as on X79 / X99 etc.......

Does this problem only affect in-built audio (motherboard)__or ASI_4_ALL or does it extend to audio interfaces as well.

Some feedback on this is important as I thought the GT 710 was about the best cheapo GPU that could be used for when only basic graphics are needed - Thanks


----------



## Henu (Aug 24, 2019)

I can't remember the model but just last week I had to bring a new and powerful Nvidia card back to our IT department and roll back to my old AMD one due to the fact that the Nvidia made using Cubase impossible. Latency problems, stuttering, dropouts etc which again disappeared instantly when I reinstalled my old graphics card back. I have an RME PCI audio card, running Win7.


----------



## fraz (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe this is on SOME hardware configurations? - and not on others? ? - Maybe some more input is needed as there is a problem.

If an app like Cubase won't work [period] it ins't a small problem - Maybe Windows 10 is better with basic Microsoft basic display adapter ??? - The driver installed by default when Windows 10 first installs with the motherboard hardware

There are 2 variants of GT 710 - one with DDR3 and the other with G DDR5 memory


----------



## Pictus (Aug 25, 2019)

It seems to be a driver problem, it affects the operational system...
But AMD GPU series 5xx have lower latency and potentially less headaches with audio.








DPC latency better with AMD graphic cards (3 card comparison) - Page 5 - Gearspace.com


Quote: Originally Posted by norbury brook ➡️ I've just 'updated' my GFX card from an NVidea to an AMD 560X and it's dropped my DPC latency and page faults massively. Really great improvement. I've put the pics on a separate thread above. M Good to know! Do the GPU fans turn on with your audio...



www.gearslutz.com


----------



## fraz (Aug 25, 2019)

OK some people have problems some do not - So I'm aware.

AMD RX550 etc....are really gaming cards - How about the lower end AMD like R5 230 & R7 240?

Older HD64xx ??


----------



## Pictus (Aug 25, 2019)

They are all gaming cards excluding Nividia QUADRO and Radeon Pro/Fire PRO.
The AMD RX500 series are semi-passive, only turn on the fan when hot.


----------

